# Welche Transalp?



## Deleted3300 (12. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich will nächstes Jahr, nach meinem Zivildienst und dem FSJ meiner Freundin, mit ihr zusammen über die Alpen fahren.
Das ist schon ein langer Traum von mir, ich bin schon fleißig am trainieren, etc...pp...

Das Problem, welches ich habe, ist organisatorischer Natur. Ich habe hier die alte Transalp-Cd von Stanciu, die läuft aber auf meinem Windows XP Service Pack 2 nicht mehr (Laufzeitfehler 3028). So habe ich absolut keinen Überblick. Weis jemand, wie ich dem Abhilfe schaffen kann?

Nun konkret zu meinen Fragen:

Ich würde gerne eine mittelschwere Tour fahren, sie kann ruhig auch 8 Tage lang gehen. Pro Tag so 60 km/2000hm. 

Wichtig dabei sind mir (in dieser Reihenfolge, Wichtigeres ganz oben):

- Singletrails bergab (primär S1 und S2, auch S3 - bei mehr hat meine Süße keine Freude, ganz selten wäre noch S4 okay).

- Landschaftliche Ausblicke

- Kulturelle Höhepukte (Alte Straßen des 2. Weltkrieges oder so).


Für mich ist primär wichtig, die ganze Sache zu genießen, es geht nicht darum, mir was zu beweisen. 
Es darf ruhig auch eine etwas abgelegenere/selten gefahrene Route sein.

Wäre schön, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet - postet doch auch Bilder!

Herzlichen Dank,

gruß
reno


----------



## Carsten (12. November 2006)

www.schymik.de/Transalp Tour 2005
Das ist der pefekte Alpencross
Details dazu auch hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (12. November 2006)

S3 fährt deine Freundin huiuiuiuiui... 
Wichtigste Frage ist erstmal, wieviel alpine Erfahrung du/ihr schon habt?! viele Trails sind in hochalpinem Gelände nur mit der entsprechenden Erfahrung z.B. bzgl. Wetter etc. empfehlenswert, z.B. das berühmte Pfundererjoch, vgl. Beicht in der letzten BIKE: m.E. ein unverantwortlicher Bericht, der suggeriert, dass man hier problemlose 1000 Hm ST-Abfahrt hat...
Guck dir mal die Albrecht-Route an, die sind wir letztes Jahr gefahren, sehr schön, ich bin selber aber ein Dolomitenfan, würde also vor allem diese einbeziehen.
Deine Fragen finde ich zu offen, solltest du schon selber noch etwas einschränken.
Ach ja: 2000 Hm als Tagesschnitt finde ich auch wirklich heftig für dne ersten AlpenX, ich würde gerade mit Freundin eher in der Größenordnung 1500 Hm für den ersten Cross planen. Grund der Überlegung: man schafft bergauf als normalsterblicher und trainierter MTBler dauerhaft 500 Hm/Stunde (manche auch 600) bei 1500 Hm bist du also schon 3 Std./Tag bergauf unterwegs. das macht eine reine Fahrzeit von 4-5 Stunden, also 6-7 Stunden täglich unterwegs. Dann ist immer genügend Luft drin, ne längere Pause zu machen, einem Gewitter auszuweichen etc.
Meine Empfehlung: lies Berichte, die findest du massig, u.a. auch auf meiner HP. martin


----------



## Pfadfinderin (12. November 2006)

Ich muss supasini Recht geben, 2000hm für den ersten AX finde ich auch recht viel. 2000hm mit schwerem Rucksack ist was anderes als 2000hm nur mit einer Regenjacke im Trikot. Du schreibst auch nichts über Schiebe- /bzw. Tragestrecken. Wieviel darf´s denn sein?
Die Albrecht-Route ist sicher nicht schlecht und für den Fimabpass schadet es nicht, wenn man bißchen Fahrtechnik mitbringt. Im neueren Stanciu-Buch ist die Via Claudia drin als leichte und schwere Variante. Wenn ihr euch nicht sicher seid, ist das vielleicht ein brauchbarer Vorschlag? Dann könnt ihr von Tag zu Tag entscheiden, wie ihr drauf seid und ob ihr viel oder weniger machen wollt.


----------



## easymtbiker (12. November 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> www.schymik.de/Transalp Tour 2005
> Das ist der pefekte Alpencross


 

wenn ihr wirklich s2-3 und das tagespensum beherrscht kann ich die strecke nur empfehlen, hier unser bericht mit kartenangabe:
www.transalp06.de.vu
falls ihr euch nicht richtig einschätzen könnt, fahrt mal ohne vorbuchen der übernachtungen los, dann könnt ihr die etappen variabel gestalten und wenns dann doch zu viel wird ist es auch keine schande, abzukürzen oder -brechen. viel spass!


----------



## Bruder Jörn (12. November 2006)

Schau doch mal unverbindlich auf die Seiten diverser Tourenanbieter.

So könnt ihr euch einen Überblick über verschiedene Route, Etappenlänge und Schwerigkeitsgrad machen.

Ist eben die Frage, ob ihr die bequeme Variante mit Guide und Gepäcktransfer wollt, oder ob ihr den Spaß selbst austüfteln möchtet.

www.alpsbiketours.de ist da recht übersichtlich und für jedes Leistungsniveau ist was dabei.


----------



## Deleted3300 (12. November 2006)

Stimmt, an alldem ist was Wahres dran: Ich schaffe 2000hm /Tag ohne Probleme, die Frage ist aber immer, wie´s dann nach 2,3 Tagen aussieht. Vielleicht sind 1500hm wirklich besser.

Ich schaue mir die Links mal durch, und melde mich dann nochmal!

Aber danke für die Tips!

gruß,
reeno

Edit: Soll auf eigene Faust geschehen...


----------



## Elmar Neßler (13. November 2006)

hi,

kannst dich, falls noch nicht geschehen, auch mal auf meiner page durchklicken. da findest du 9 transalps mit fotos, zu den meisten auch einen bericht, roadbook, übersichtskarte etc.

s2-3, ggf. auch s4? entweder, ihr seid technisch beide richtig gut drauf oder die skala wird falsch interpretiert ... s4 fährt kein "normaler" tourenbiker mehr, wenn das euer erster alpencross wird, ist die erfahrung im alpinen gelände vermutlich auch relativ gering?!? naja, auf den "standard-alpencross-routen" ist es an sich kein problem, da findet man kaum so schwierige passagen. generell muss man eben auch mal ein bissl schieben einplanen, das ist dann auch keine schande.

ansonsten macht mal eine test-tour für 3-4 tage mit vollem gepäck, dann wisst ihr, was bei transalp auf euch zukommt.

ein hexenwerk ist es sicher nicht, eine transalp selbst zu planen und erfolgreich zu meistern, aber ein paar grundregeln sollte man bei der planung eben berücksichtigen, damit es ein erfolg wird und alle teilnehmer ihren spass dabei haben.

2000 hm / tag ist ziemlich ambitioniert, 1500 hm / tag ist deutlich stressfreier und lässt zeit zum relaxen. je nach dem, ob du oder deine freundin fitter ist, werdet ihr schon auf einen gemeinsamen nenner kommen bzgl. etappenlänge und anspruch im gelände.

viel spass,
elmar


----------



## reinig (13. November 2006)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Das Problem, welches ich habe, ist organisatorischer Natur. Ich habe hier die alte Transalp-Cd von Stanciu, die läuft aber auf meinem Windows XP Service Pack 2 nicht mehr (Laufzeitfehler 3028). So habe ich absolut keinen Überblick. Weis jemand, wie ich dem Abhilfe schaffen kann?



auf www.bike-gps.com (rechts unten auf der page) gibts ein update für die 3.0 er version zum runterladen. bei mir läufts auch mit xp und SP2


----------



## Deleted3300 (13. November 2006)

Als Programm habe ich leide nur die alte Ano-Dazumal-Version 1.2 

Wegen dem Transalp selber:

Ich habe selber recht viel alpine Erfahrung durch´s Wandern, in sofern weis wenigstens einer was.

Ich selber fahre S4 oftmals mit Schwierigkeiten, fahre eher Enduro, Bikepark oftmals auch (Wildbad mit Hardtail ist für mich machbar). Meine Freundin findet an S1 und S2 Gefallen, S3 strengt schon an. Aber wir haben ja noch Zeit bis dann  

Habt ihr ne Idee, wie ich die Sache, um die Route einfach mal visuell zu sehen, am PC planen kann? Google Earth irgendwie?

Bin um weitere Tips dankbar!




> Zitat:
> Zitat von Carsten Beitrag anzeigen
> www.schymik.de/Transalp Tour 2005
> Das ist der pefekte Alpencross
> ...




Was mit hier fehlt, sind an einigen Stellen die genaue Beschreibung, wie ihr anders gefahren seid 

Danke und gruß,
reno


----------



## Carsten (14. November 2006)

Noch ein Tip: www.abenteuer-alpencross.de
Buch + DVD inkl. Roadbooks und Karten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (30. November 2006)

Hey,

habe mich ein wenig eingelesen.

Mit welchen Kosten müsste ich so ungefähr rechnen, für 8 Tage, bei normalem Konsumverhalten?

Liege ich mit ca. 600 richtig?

Ich scheue mich noch ein wenig die Karten zu besorgen, da ich mir noch nicht klar bin über die Route 

Danke und gruß,
reno


----------



## thof (30. November 2006)

Wir brauchten bisher immer ca. 50 Euro/Tag. Dann kommt noch Hin- und Rückfahrt dazu.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (1. Dezember 2006)

600 EUR für 8 tage ist schon okay, teurer wird's an sich nur, wenn man zu oft teuer essen geht oder teure unterkünfte wählt. mit ein bissl planung im voraus findet man fast überall auch gute pensionen für 20-25 EUR/ÜF (juli). august ist fast immer teurer ... wir sind meist mit allem drum und dran mit ca. 550 EUR hingekommen - bei 9 tagen auf tour und 1-2 übernachtungen am lago. haben jedoch auch öfter mal im supermarkt eingekauft und uns tagsüber so verpflegt statt einzukehren. und wir sind im alpenverein, so dass viele hüttenübernachtungen preiswerter wurden.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2006)

supasini schrieb:


> z.B. das berühmte Pfundererjoch, vgl. Beicht in der letzten BIKE: m.E. ein unverantwortlicher Bericht, der suggeriert, dass man hier problemlose 1000 Hm ST-Abfahrt hat...



Hm, und was stimmt bei der Aussage nicht ?

Die Abfahrt vom Pfundererjoch ist doch eine herrliche Singletrail-Abfahrt. Im unteren Teil einwenig steinig, aber that's it ?


----------



## Haunert (1. Dezember 2006)

ja mit 50 cm tiefen Spurrinnnen !


----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2006)

Nun, ich bin heuer im August da drüber und hab immer einen tadellos zu fahrenden Weg gefunden .....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stevan (1. Dezember 2006)

Da scheint es wohl zwei Abfahrten zu geben. Und leider hab ich auch nur die schlechte gesehen. Zwar lässt sich bald nach dem Pass super fahren, aber vor der Alp kommt so ein Abbruch mit tief ausgewaschenem Wanderweg in Serpentinen. Da ist an Fahren nicht zu denken (solange man die Pedale nicht abmontiert und die Füße hochnimmmt ;-)
Immerhin, in die andere Richtung ließe sich wohl fast alles fahren.


----------



## Wuudi (1. Dezember 2006)

Ja stimmt schon, der Wanderweg kommt schon und ist meiner Meinung nach nicht so ausgewaschen. Das größere Problem sind dort die herumliegenden Steine. Macht aus dem Weg dann lauf singletrail-skala einen S2...


----------



## Fubbes (1. Dezember 2006)

Mit ein klein wenig Alpenerfahrung ist das vom Schneehaufen am Joch bis zur Weitenbergalm durchzufahren, auch die steilen Serpentinen (auch mit CC-Geometrie).
Aber selbst, wenn man dort nicht alles fährt, bleibt immer noch sehr viel Trail übrig (ca. 80%), den jeder fahren kann. 

Eine ähnliche Situation herrscht an der Montozzo-Scharte, wobei die gefährlicher ist, weil man an manchen Stellen recht tief fallen kann.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Dezember 2006)

hey Reno alte hippe... seit wann hast du ne transalp vor, und warum fragst nicht gleich bei mir nach?? Bin doch schließlich schon gefahren... 
Ich glaub nicht das ihr 2 so ne "große" Tour schafft. Als wir das letzte Mal
zusammen gefahren sind, hast du doch auch schon geschnauft wie blöd   
Aber Spaß beiseite... ich hätte da schon was für euch. Einfach mal mail an mich!
Außerdem wolltest du doch eh mal hier in den Fichtelmountains vorbeischauen!
cu

achja noch n Bild....







Abfahrt Rabbijoch... war sehr geil.


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Dezember 2006)

Hey alte Socke,

hierher haste also die Infos! Ich schreibe dir morgen noch ne lange lange lange PN, war heute nur kurz angebunden!

Ich schreibe dir auch auf, wann ich frei hab - ggf. mal besuchen?! *g*

Grüßle altes Haus!

reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Dezember 2006)

So bin mal wieder da. 

Der Alpencross 05 höer sich echt fein an, aber über 2000 hm am Tag und Stück ist zu viel, darauf haben wir uns geeinigt. Wir wollen ja nicht auf der Flucht sein.


Was uns echt sehr wichtig ist, sind wirklich die Singletrails, das muss sein *g*. 

Also, 1500hm am Tag, bis zu 60km (lieber nur 40 km aber dann 2000hm...). 

Waren die 50 /Tag pro Person, oder?

Danke euch und gruß,
reno


----------



## thof (7. Dezember 2006)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Waren die 50â¬ /Tag pro Person, oder?



Was uns anbetrifft waren es 50Euro/Tag/Person


----------



## Deleted3300 (8. Dezember 2006)

Okay, ja mit sowas habe ich gerechnet.

Ich lese recht fasziniert die Berichte zur Albrecht-Route. Würde das für mich passen?

Wenn ich ehrlich ein soll, gefallen auch mir die Dolomiten sehr - gibt´s da spezielle Vorschläge? 

Danke und grüßle,
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (10. Dezember 2006)

FRAGE:

Was haltet ihr von der "Singletrail-Transalp" auf der website www.alpsbiketours.de?

Gibt´s dazu ne Routebeschreibung?

Ich überlege auch, nen GPS anzuschaffen, um nicht immer in die Karte glotzen zu müssen (die natürlich mitgeführt wird!), was kostet denn nen Anfängerteil, das die Funktionen hat, die ich für so ne Unternehmung brauche ?

Danke euch und gruß!

Reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (10. Dezember 2006)

*push*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## John Oswald (11. Dezember 2006)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Ich überlege auch, nen GPS anzuschaffen, um nicht immer in die Karte glotzen zu müssen (die natürlich mitgeführt wird!), was kostet denn nen Anfängerteil, das die Funktionen hat, die ich für so ne Unternehmung brauche ?
> 
> Danke euch und gruß!
> 
> Reno



garmin geko 201 - uvp 149 euro.
allerdings ist noch kein meister vom himmel gefallen! kaufen und losfahren is nicht!!!!
wenn man sich ein bisschen eingerbeitet hat, läufts aber absolut stresslos.
ich bin z.b. dieses jahr die dolomiti dynamite (oder so ähnlich?) von uli stancious traumtouren transalp gefahren. hat per download und gps/geko 201 prima geklappt


----------



## Deleted3300 (19. Dezember 2006)

Also,

ich habe fleißig weiter gelesen - und denke, dass die Albrecht-Route schon sehr sehr passend wäre.

Leider ist mir immer noch nicht klar, wie´s mit Singletrails aussieht auf dieser Route. In der Original-Beschreibung findet man nicht allzuviel darüber.

Hat jemand noch diese Route nachgefahren, ggf. Bilder von den Singletrails, oder noch andere Tourenberichte?

Vielen Dank und gruß,
reno


----------



## Haunert (19. Dezember 2006)

Also 2000hm sind schon problemlos zu schaffen wenn das Wetter mitspielt und die Strecken nicht zu schwierig gewählt ist.

Sonst seit ihr ja schon nach 3-4 h am Ziel - und die Gertränkekosten machen bei mir 50% der Gesamtkosten aus !


----------



## Fubbes (19. Dezember 2006)

Haunert schrieb:


> Also 2000hm sind schon problemlos zu schaffen wenn das Wetter mitspielt und die Strecken nicht zu schwierig gewählt ist.
> 
> Sonst seit ihr ja schon nach 3-4 h am Ziel - und die Gertränkekosten machen bei mir 50% der Gesamtkosten aus !


Zum Einstieg ist 2000 hm im Schnitt zuviel, es sei denn, du bist super trainiert und kennst dein Leistungsvermögen. Eine Etappe mit 2000 hm oder mehr kann es natürlich mal sein. 
Erkläre mir aber mal deine Getränkezusammenstellung. Ich vermute, dass Brunnenwasser nicht dazu gehört.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## Pfadfinderin (19. Dezember 2006)

Ich denke, die Singletrails dürften nicht allzu schwer sein. Eine tolle Beschreibung vom Fimbapass (dürfte wohl das schwierigste Stück sein) findest Du bei Carsten in der Passdatenbank. Pso de Costainas ist easy und flowig. Val Mora muss man unten ab und zu mal paar Meter wg. Hangrutsch  und über ein Brückerl schieben, sonst auch easy. Rest kenn ich nicht, aber frag doch Albi selber!


----------



## Deleted3300 (19. Dezember 2006)

Albi, wo bleibst du?  


gruß und danke!
reno


----------



## thof (19. Dezember 2006)

Trails Albrecht-Route:

Fimberpass S2-S3
Passo dell Alpe - Gavia S2 (etwas verblockt, daneben verläuft aber auch ein Schotterweg)
Montozzoscharte S2-S3 mit Spitzkehren (etwas verblockt), unten im Wald S3/4: einer der Klassiker, muss man mal gefahren sein.


----------



## Deleted3300 (19. Dezember 2006)

Hört sich ja schon mal richtig fein an, muss man sagen! Was mir wichtig ist - ich will keinen Tag ohne Singletrail erleben müssen, das wäre die Qual für mich!  

Danke und gruß,
reno


----------



## Haunert (20. Dezember 2006)

Man braucht halt immer ein Ziel vor Augen dann schafft man auch mehr als 2000 hm! Und eine bischen Quälen gehört halt auch dazu !

Und für ein kaltes Bier fahr ich jeden Berg hoch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (20. Dezember 2006)

*lol* Genau das ist es.

Die einzige Motivation, die ich haben könnte, um auch mal 2500hm zu schaffen: Am Ende des Tages nen geiler Singletrail.

Es wäre schrecklich zu wissen, "ich quäle mich 2000hm hoch, und am Ende fahre ich ne Schotterstraße runter..." *WÜRG* das wäre nichts für mich!

Deswegen frage ich: Passiert sowas auf der Albrecht-Route nicht?

Danke und grüßle,
reno


----------



## transalbi (23. Dezember 2006)

Manchmal freust du dich auch, wenn es am Ende des Tages etwas leichter zur Sache geht.
Besonders nach dem dritten Tag.

Albi


----------



## Deleted3300 (23. Dezember 2006)

Hallo transalbi,

ja - da ist was Wahres dran - klar - ein Tag Ruhe muss mal auch sein. Habe auch schon dran gedacht, die Route von dir um nen Tag zu verlängern, bei den 2200hm-Tagen - dann wäre das alles lockerer.

Mein Problem ist viel eher, dass ich mich nicht dazu aufraffen kann, einen Berg hoch zu treten, der mir alles abverlangt, aber ich dann keinen Singletrail bekomme  

Das ist wie bei andren das "Bier" als Motivation, bei mir eben der Singletrail  
Verstehste mein Problem?

Danke dir und gruß,
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (23. Dezember 2006)

Jetzt nehme ich mir einfach mal die Zeit im Vorweihnachtsstress und erkläre, was Mountainbiken für mich ist - dann werden die Motive klarer, denke ich, und auch das, was ich will...

Ich fahre Mountainbike primär, um Spaß zu haben. Ich bin schon in meinen jungen Jahren aus der Phase raus, mir und andren was beweisen zu müssen. Das soll aber nicht heisen, dass ich keinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz habe. Mich reizt es, über die Alpen zu fahren, da es ja doch eine recht "besondere" Unternehmung und ein Kampf für mich ist. Ich denke, sowas sind wirklich die Momente, an die man sich am Ende seines Lebens erinnern kann.
Klee:"Woran glaubst du, und wofür lebst du?" 

Die Transalp ist ein Traum, den ich mir schon seit meinem 15.Lebensjahr erfüllen will. Ich wurde immer wieder von väterlicher Seite aus vertröstet, der nun schließlich und endlich "zu alt (als ob,...) ist. 

Kleiner Exkurs.
Nun ja, ich liebe Singletrails. Wenn ich im schlimmsten scheißRegen am Gardasee 1200hm alleine durch die Siffe strample, um einen Singletrail zu erleben, der mir gefallen hat, wird klar, was mir das bedeutet.
Singletrails für Life.

Ich gehöre nicht zu den "normalen" Tourenfahrern, ich bin gelegendlich in Bad Wildbad mit meinem Santa Cruz Chameleon (das ich auch über die Alpen jagen werde) und mache dort die DH´s unsicher. Fahrtechnisch bin ich wirklich auf den Niveau, was ich angebe. 
Jedoch macht´s mich auch nicht an, den ganzen Tag die krassen Trial-Passagen runterzufahren, das ermüdet zu arg.

Flow ist das, was zählt. Der Wechsel zwischen Geschwindigkeit, Geschick, Präzision und Herausforderung.

Und genau  DESWEGEN will ich keinen Tag ohne Singletrail bergab. 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht meine Motive, und helft mir weiter. Ich weis, ich bin merkwürdig, ich will viel für den Anfang, aber wenn ich wirklich will, bin ich bereit so einiges dafür zu tun.

Klar, im Hinterkopf ist immer meine Süße, die noch nicht so versiert ist. Deswegen ohne Hetik, Stress, mit viel Zeit, aber Singletrails, das ist unserer beiden geteilte Leidenschaft 

Ich wünsche euch allen, schon mal im Vorraus nen schönes Fest, und hoffe, euch ist von meinem sentimentalen Gesülze nicht schlecht?!

grüßle,
reno


----------



## RobinHood (23. Dezember 2006)

Bist du sicher das die Trails mit 9kg am Rücken Spaß machen ?
Wenns deiner erster ist dann empfehle ich dir Via Claudia in der leichteren Variante !


----------



## Deleted3300 (23. Dezember 2006)

Habe hier mal gepackt, so grob wenigstens. Komme inkl. Rucksack auf 7,5kg, wobei noch unnötiger Mist drinnen war/ist.

Ist schon recht viel, finde aber, dass es noch geht. Aber danke für den Hinweis!  

gruß,
reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (24. Dezember 2006)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Jetzt nehme ich mir einfach mal die Zeit im Vorweihnachtsstress und erkläre, was Mountainbiken für mich ist - dann werden die Motive klarer, denke ich, und auch das, was ich will...
> 
> Ich fahre Mountainbike primär, um Spaß zu haben. Ich bin schon in meinen jungen Jahren aus der Phase raus, mir und andren was beweisen zu müssen. Das soll aber nicht heisen, dass ich keinen sportlichen Ehrgeiz habe. Mich reizt es, über die Alpen zu fahren, da es ja doch eine recht "besondere" Unternehmung und ein Kampf für mich ist. Ich denke, sowas sind wirklich die Momente, an die man sich am Ende seines Lebens erinnern kann.
> Klee:"Woran glaubst du, und wofür lebst du?"
> ...



Wenn Du das willst, dann bist Du auf der Via Claudia falsch, dann solltest Du Dir wirklich meine 2005er Tour ansehen...die ist 100% Schotterabfahrtsfrei"!


----------



## easymtbiker (25. Dezember 2006)

traditionell gibts in meiner alten heimat göppingen am 24. morgens weihnachtsantrinken  um 10h in allen kneipen! und dann stehen da n paar biker vor dem treff mit weihnachtlich geschmückten bikes. (bitte bild posten!!!!) ich quatsch die an und siehe da, einer ist dann renorulez!
nächstes jahr fahr ich bei eurer weihnachtsrunde mit! obwohl, im treff wars auch noch sehr lustig...    




Carsten schrieb:


> Wenn Du das willst, dann bist Du auf der Via Claudia falsch, dann solltest Du Dir wirklich meine 2005er Tour ansehen...die ist 100% Schotterabfahrtsfrei"!


hm, kleiner einspruch. es gab leider auch einige schotterabfahrten. tag 5 sollte nochmal überarbeitet werden  (staller sattel usw.) und ab reiterjoch den trail nehmen, den wir gefahren sind und nicht strasse.
aber wie ich schon sagte, es ist eine sehr geile strecke!


----------



## Deleted3300 (25. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

ja - wie gesagt - die 2005-er Carsten-Route hört sich spitze an. Aber ich werde es nicht schaffen, leider.

Daher meine Frage, ganz konkret (endlich mal): 

Hat jemand von euch mal die Albrecht-Route bergab über Singletrails abgeändert?

@ easymtbiker


Jaja, lustig war´s. Muss mal die betreffende Person nach den Bildern fragen. Klar kannste nächste Jahr mit - dann musst du aber jedes Jahr mit - Tradition verpflichtet *lol*
Das ist echt jedes Jahr ne lustige Gaudi, echt wahr  

Wünsche außerdem allen, die hier mitlesen, nachträgliche frohe Weihnachten!

grüßle,
reno


----------



## Carsten (26. Dezember 2006)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage, ganz konkret (endlich mal):
> 
> Hat jemand von euch mal die Albrecht-Route bergab über Singletrails abgeändert?



Also fangen wir mal an:

Tag 1: 
-Blindseetrail statt Via Claudia
-Nasserreiter Alm statt Fernpass


----------



## Pfadfinderin (26. Dezember 2006)

Carsten schrieb:


> Also fangen wir mal an:
> 
> Tag 1:
> -Nasserreiter Alm statt Fernpass



Oder über´s Dirstentrittkreuz, da geht´s aber scheißsteil rauf   Dafür ist der Trail aber echt recht schön, außer es ist naß, dann werden die Felsen etwas rutschig.


----------



## Carsten (26. Dezember 2006)

nsch Igschl die Straße hoch? Na liber über St. Anton wie Transali das schon vorsieht.
Fimberpass ist dann schon erste Sahne.
Dann haste die Wahl zwsichen Constainas und Val Uina.
Satt Val Mora kannste über Umbrail, Bocca Forcola und Pendenola fahren. Das ist echt klasse.
zum Gavia paßs denk ich, danach hoch zur Rif Bozzi und unbedingt den Trail zum Lago Pian Palu mit nehmen.
Bei Madonna zur Graffer hoch fahren und den Holy Trail zur Valessinella runter. Der Schlenker loht auf jeden Fall
Val d´Angola paßt. Trail 333 soll ganz nett sein.
Evtl. zum Abschluß über Bondo, Bocca l´Ussol und danch zur Pernici hoch...dann wirds echt Traillsatig


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (26. Dezember 2006)

> =RenoRulez
> FRAGE:
> 
> Was haltet ihr von der "Singletrail-Transalp" auf der website www.alpsbiketours.de?
> ...




_Von Imst an den Gardasee ca. 400 Kilometer, 11200 Höhenmeter
1. Tag
Anreise bis ca. 18:00 Uhr nach Imst. Danach gemeinsames Abendessen zur Tour - Besprechung.

2. Tag Imst - Nauders
Auf griffigem Waldboden biken wir hoch über Mils, wo gleich zu Beginn der erste Singletrail auf uns wartet. Nachmittags geht es auf schmalen Pfaden mal hoch über, mal direkt am Inn entlang nach Nauders. 65 km, 1700 hm. 

3. Tag Nauders - St. Maria
Die Morgensonne begleitet uns hinauf bis zum Grünsee. Die abwechslungsreiche Abfahrt ins Unterengadin bietet für jeden Geschmack das Richtige. Weiter geht's durch die Fabellandschaft am Passo Costainas ins Trailparadies Münstertal. Der Abendtrail bis zum Hotel ist bereits Kult! 60 km, 1800 hm. 

4. Tag St. Maria - S. Catarina 
Das Val Mora ist zweifellos einer der landschaftlichen Höhepunkte der Woche. Schmugglerpfade und grobsteinige Schotterwege führen ins Val di Fraine. Über Bor-mio 2000 fahren wir am Monte Sobretta entlang nach S. Caterina. 65 km, 2080 hm (Wahlweise 1700 hm über Nebenstrassen). 

5. Tag S. Catarina - Fucine
Die Königsetappe: Der Passo Gavia (2621m) und die legendäre Forcellina die Montozzo (2613m) wollen bezwungen sein, bevor wir den Hammer-Trail hinab zum Lago Pian Palu in Angriff nehmen. Über Pejo rollen wir gemütlich zum Hotel in Fucine. 60 km, 1990 hm. 

6. Tag Fucine - Tione di Trento
Die Brenta Dolomiten versorgen uns an diesem Tag mit allgegenwärtiger Traum- kulisse und mit zahlreichen Superlativen: die längste Auffahrt, das schönste Mittagspan- orama (am Rifugio Graffer), der aussichts- reichste Trail, der unaussprechlichste Pass (Passo Bregn de bis zum Ziel in Tione di Trento. 70 km, 2100 hm. (Wahlweise 1750 hm mit Seilbahnsuttle zum Rif. Graffer) 

7. Tag Tione di Trento - Riva/Torbole
Der Gardasee ruft. Wir radeln gemüt- lich zum Ledrosee, bevor es an den Rampi di Ledro noch mal ernst wird. Über berühmte Gardasee-Trails und Pregasina hinab nach Riva. Übernachtung und Abschiedsessen im urigen Familienbetrieb mit trentiner Spezialitäten. 78 km, 1450 hm. 

8. Tag
Rücktransfer nach Imst im komfortablen Reisebus. Ankunft Nachmittags in Imst._

Also diese Routenbeschreibung von der Alpsbiketours seite wirst du sicherlich schon kennen. 
Ich persönlich habe dieses Jahr Die Transalp Classic gebucht die ich mir als Marathonfahrer zum Alpinen einstieg zutraue. Die wird mit Stufe 4 bei Alpsbiketours angegeben.

Sie Singeltrail und Singletrail Plus sind Stufe 5 Touren die von Frank Cornelius Geguidet werden, den ich persöhnlich kenne. Und Frankie ist ein Harter Hund sowie merfacher TAC Finnisher. Ich würde auch gerne die Singletrail fahren aber die Konditionellen Anforderungen sind doch ein wenig zufiel des Guten.
Und immerhin möchte ich die erste Alpenüberquerung auch mit Sportlichen ergeiz doch geniessen können. 


_LEVEL 5 - Biken XXL
For Experts only. Hier sind Kraft, Ausdauer und Erfahrung gefragt. Mehrjährige Mountainbikeerfahrung ist zwingend nötig. Wer das Tempo der Gruppe nicht halten kann, leidet und muss notfalls eigene Wege fahren.

Kondition: Regelmäßiges Training ist selbstvertständlich. In sportlichen Tempo werden Tagesleistungen bis zu 2500 hm und 120 km gemeistert. 

Fahrtechnik: Sie suchen anspruchsvolles Mountainbike- Terrain und Trails, die für viele als unfahrbar gelten._

Warum 900 Euro für eine geführte Tour Ausgeben? Keine verantwortung, Gebuchte gehobene Unterkünfte mit Verpflegung, Gepäcktransport, kein Verfahren und die Gewißheit die geilsten Trails zu fahren die mann in keiner Karte Findet.

Mfg Metzker


----------



## Carsten (26. Dezember 2006)

da sind genau die tTrails drin, von denen ich gerade eben geredet habe.
Buchen? 
Für mich und viele Andere gehört es zum Transalp sich min 12 Monate damit zu beschäftigen. 6 Monate planen, 1 Woche fahren, 5 Monate 3 Wochen davon zehren...
Daher kommt Buchen niemals in Frage....aber ich seh das glaub aus einer anderen Perspektive nach 10 Alpenüberquerungen


----------



## Deleted3300 (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Carsten, und alle anderen!

Ich bin nun drauf und dran, mir die Karten der Albrecht-Route zu besorgen.

Dann werde ich mir das genau anschauen, planen, und die Alternativen erläutern.

Aber wie ich hier sehe, bekomme ich viel Zuspruch und Unterstützung  , sehr schön von euch!

Hatte mir auch schon überlegt, Tag 2 auf 2 Tage zu verteilen.

Aber mehr, wenn ich die Karte habe.

Vielen Dank euch, und ich hoffe, ihr helft mir dann später auch so freundlich weiter!

gruß,
reno


----------



## ueberschall (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi,
hier ist allerdings die Pfadfinderin auf dem PC von Überschall:

Bevor Du Dir evtl. die sauteuren schweizer Karten zulegst, schau mal nach der Swiss Singletrail Map für´s Engadin (oder Münstertal?). Kann bei mir nicht nachschauen, weil ich meine in Sta. Maria habe liegenlassen. Die Karte ist echt top, auf der SChweizer Karte brauchst Du nämlich eine Lupe, um darauf was erkennen zu können. Die Singletrail map ist farblich nachgearbeitet, super leicht, wasserfest, reißfest, und die trails sind in verschiedenen Farben nach Schwierigkeit eingezeichnet. Teilweise findest Du sogar auf der RÜckseite noch eine Wegbeschreibung dafür. Sie sind zwar auch nicht billig, aber ihr Geld auf jeden Fall eher wert, als die Schweizer Karten.

www.singletrailmap.ch/catalog/singletrailmap/index.php (zumindest habe ich den link gefunden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Januar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Also fangen wir mal an:
> 
> Tag 1:
> -Blindseetrail statt Via Claudia
> -Nasserreiter Alm statt Fernpass






Hallo Carsten!

Ich habe nun endlich alle Karten zusammen! Kannst du mir aufführen, wieviel Km und Höhenmeter das jeweils mehr sind?

Danke und gruß! 

reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Januar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> nsch Igschl die Straße hoch? Na liber über St. Anton wie Transali das schon vorsieht.
> Fimberpass ist dann schon erste Sahne.
> Dann haste die Wahl zwsichen Constainas und Val Uina.
> Satt Val Mora kannste über Umbrail, Bocca Forcola und Pendenola fahren. Das ist echt klasse.
> ...



Geschätzt wie viel Hm und KM mehr? Da würde es sich ja umsomehr anbieten, den Tag zu teilen  

Ich versuche, das mal auf der Karte nachzuvollziehen ...

gruß und danke,
reno


----------



## Carsten (5. Januar 2007)

Blindseetrail ist gleich, Du kommst denn irgenwann auf die Vial Claudia.
Nassereiter Alm sind 600 hoch glaub ich. Steht auf der Karte 
Les mal meinen Tourbericht unter Aktuell, Sept 06 bzw nutze meine passdatenbank


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Januar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Also fangen wir mal an:
> 
> Tag 1:
> -Blindseetrail statt Via Claudia
> -Nasserreiter Alm statt Fernpass



Hi nochmal,

wo genau am/um den Blindsee?

- Nassereiter Alm:

Fahrradweg hoch bis zur Alm, dann Schotterweg am Jagdh vorbei, dann Schnahnggekopf und dann den Wanderweg 25 runter? Das Gelände scheint recht schroff zu sein - in wieweit fahrbar?


Bei Albi wird ja beschrieben, dass man nach dem Schloss Fernstein wo die Bundesstraße kreutzt wieder ein wenig Straße fahren muss. Das Stück fällt dann ja weg - aber wenn nicht - kann man auch rechts von dem Briglbach den Schotterweg nutzen?

gruß und danke,
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Januar 2007)

Hi nochmal,

wo finde ich genannten Punkt auf deiner Website?

Danke und gruß,
reno


----------



## transalbi (5. Januar 2007)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Bei Albi wird ja beschrieben, dass man nach dem Schloss Fernstein wo die Bundesstraße kreutzt wieder ein wenig Straße fahren muss. Das Stück fällt dann ja weg - aber wenn nicht - kann man auch rechts von dem Briglbach den Schotterweg nutzen?



Nein, Straße musst du nicht zwingend fahren, nach dem Campingplatz links durch den kleinen Tunnel unter der Straße durch und dann links von der Straße auf dem Waldpfad bis Ortsanfang Nassereith.


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Januar 2007)

transalbi schrieb:


> Nein, Straße musst du nicht zwingend fahren, nach dem Campingplatz links durch den kleinen Tunnel unter der Straße durch und dann links von der Straße auf dem Waldpfad bis Ortsanfang Nassereith.



Auf der Kompasskarte "Via Claudia" links von der Bundesstraße? 

 danke!


----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Januar 2007)

Noch ne Frage:

Das Stück Singletrail vom zum Schloss:

ich muss den Stuckweg hoch, das ist klar. Dann kreuze ich die Bundesstraße, und wie genau geht´s dann weiter?

Ich habe hier Via Claudia und nen Schotterweg zur Auswahl, der groß parallel zur Bundesstraße geht, sich dann gabelt. Wenn man den linken nimmt, ist man kurz vor dessen Ende über´m Schloss. Ist das der Weg? Führt dann von dem ein Trail runter zum Schloss? Auf der Karte ist nix drauf, daher die Frage...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. Januar 2007)

Abfahrt zum Fernsteinschloß? Kenn ich denke ich....







da kommst du dann hier raus, oder?? 
größer gings leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (5. Januar 2007)

Hey ho alte Socke,

ähhmm ich kenn´s noch net, das Schloss - aber nun jetzt.

Albi schreibt:

querung Fernpass straße, halbrechts hoch, nach ca. 100m lkinks dann via claudia für biker(nicht wanderweg) folgen....SCHÖNER TRAIL.

Am Höhenprofil ist auch 200hm Trail eingezeichnet? 

Wenn ich Via Claudia fahre dürte aber nix da sein mit Trail..

ich blick´s grade net, Beschreibung und Karte beißen sich ein wenig...

gruß und danke,
reno


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. Januar 2007)

Servas,

also Trails wirds da schon noch geben... bei uns war letztes Jahr auf der
Transalp Classic danach nicht mehr soviel... wir sind dann ja nach Imst weiter.
Aber Trailtechnisch (was wir unter Trail verstehen) kam da nix mehr.

Zum Blindsee gibt es nen netten Trail  

Aber der beste war vom Rabbijoch runter....


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2007)

http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=53

auf der rechten Seite der Straße hoch entlang der Loisachquellen
Dann kommt man automatisch an den Blindsee, einmal rum gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
Man muß die Straße danach kurz queren, dann gehts links weiter.

Abfahrt von der Nassereiter Alm ist S3, teilweise locker und verblockt. Sicher kein leichter Roller:

http://www.schymik.de/passdb/click.php?id=127&show=all


----------



## Pfadfinderin (6. Januar 2007)

Der Weg ist vor Ort nicht so schwer zu finden (Fernpasstrail), wie es sich vielleicht auf der Karte anschaut. Vielleicht kannst Du jemanden bitten, dir den entsprechenden Teil aus der Moserbeschreibung (Band 5 / Ums Marienbergjoch) zu scannen bzw. zu faxen. Ich habe ihn leider nicht. Vielleicht kann Dir Allmountain weiterhelfen, der hat ihn, glaube ich. Bei mir ist´s schon wieder 2 Jahre her, dass ich da lang bin, deshalb bin ich jetzt vorsichtig mit Wegbeschreibung, bevor ich Dich "in den Wald" schicke! Du kannst auch im Münchner Forum nach der Beschreibung fragen, da haben sicher viele den Band 5.


----------



## Deleted3300 (6. Januar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> http://www.schymik.de/wordpress/?p=53
> 
> auf der rechten Seite der Straße hoch entlang der Loisachquellen
> Dann kommt man automatisch an den Blindsee, einmal rum gegen den Uhrzeigersinn.
> ...




Hi!

Der Karte und der Beschreibung nach zu urteilen scheint´s ja recht happig zu sein. Ich denke ich fahre Blindseetrail und den Rest des Tages "normal", um meine Süße nicht gleich ganz zu demotivieren, ihr versteht... 

Ihr wisst ja wie´s ist: Schlechte Laune ganz am Anfang ist nicht gut 

Danke nochmal und grüßle,
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (6. Januar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> nsch Igschl die Straße hoch? Na liber über St. Anton wie Transali das schon vorsieht.
> Fimberpass ist dann schon erste Sahne.
> Dann haste die Wahl zwsichen Constainas und Val Uina.
> Satt Val Mora kannste über Umbrail, Bocca Forcola und Pendenola fahren. Das ist echt klasse.
> ...



Ich bin grade ein wenig überfordert, da ich die ganze Sache so nicht kenne. Ist das dann tag 2, oder?


gruß und danke,
reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailsurf75 (6. Januar 2007)

Das sind schon ein paar Tage...... Die Trails lohnen aber auf alle Fälle!
Wir werden dieses Jahr auch wieder über Bozzi und Graffer fahren.
Was uns noch fehlt ist ein perfekter Einstieg von Oberstdorf nach Lenzerheide. Hat jemand ein paar schöne Ideen ab dem Montafon?

Viele Grüße
Trailsurf


----------



## Carsten (6. Januar 2007)

das ist die ganze Tour bis runter zum Ledrosee


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Januar 2007)

hui - ordentlich verschätzt.

Das ist es eben, ich war ja nie so schlecht mit Karten oder so - aber ich kenne das Gelände eben nicht.

Konkret: Kann ich´s einfach so machen, dass ich schreibe, was mich stört, und ihr mir helft?

Danke und grüßle,
reno

P.s
Am Tag 2 wäre da schon mal die lange lange (angebliche,...) Schotterabfahrt zum See runter, nach der Heilbronner Hütte. Laut Karte ist´s kein Schotter - wie sieht´s in Wirklichkeit aus? Da kann man dann eben veriieren, da ich Tag 2 so und so verteilen wollte.


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Januar 2007)

Lässt sich zwischen Landeck und St.Anton am Arlberg nicht was andres außer Straße fahren? Wie ist der Jakobsweg? 

gruß,
reno


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2007)

was ist denn überhaupt der aktuelle stand? 
ich blicke nicht so ganz durch, was du schon weisst, und wo du dir unsicher bist.


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Januar 2007)

Hi!

Ich plane die Route nun Tag für Tag durch. Nun bin ich mir eben nicht sicher, ob ich von Landeck aus Straße fahren muss (ist in der Beschreibung ja so...).

gruß,
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Januar 2007)

Carsten schrieb:


> Dann haste die Wahl zwsichen Constainas und Val Uina.




Erzähl mal - was ist besser, schöner...

gruß,
reno
P.s
Du siehst, ich schreite in er Planung immer mehr voran


----------



## dubbel (7. Januar 2007)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich plane die Route nun Tag für Tag durch. Nun bin ich mir eben nicht sicher, ob ich von Landeck aus Straße fahren muss (ist in der Beschreibung ja so...).
> 
> ...


d.h. wenn dir jemand helfen will, muss er erst die 75 beiträge lesen und zum teil wieder vergessen, weil überholt, oder raten von wo nach wo die etappen gehen sollen? 

fragen wir mal so: was - ausser landeck - steht an dem tag auf dem programm?

und costainas / val d'uina kommt erst am nächsten tag, schätze ich...


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Januar 2007)

War wohl nix, sorry


----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> d.h. wenn dir jemand helfen will, muss er erst die 75 beiträge lesen und zum teil wieder vergessen, weil überholt, oder raten von wo nach wo die etappen gehen sollen?
> 
> fragen wir mal so: was - ausser landeck - steht an dem tag auf dem programm?
> 
> und costainas / val d'uina kommt erst am nächsten tag, schätze ich...



Hallo dubbel!

Sorry, ich weis, dass es schwer ist. Ich mache aber sowas zum ersten Mal, deswegen bitte ich um Rücksichtnahme bzw. Verständniss 

Also:

Am Tag 2 steht an:

Landeck - St.Anton - Kostanzer Hütte - Schönverwall - Ischgl - Bodenalpe.

Hier war dann meine Frage: Lässt es sich von Landeck nach St. Anton denn auf diesem "Jakobsweg" fahren, der in der Karte verzeichnet ist?  Albi schreibt, dass man Straße fahren soll (laut Roadbook.)

Der Rest ist für diesen Tag klar.

grüßle und vielen Dank!

reno


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted3300 (7. Januar 2007)

Das Problem:

Nach Val Mora: Lago die s.Giacomo. Aber hier ist ein Loch in der Kartenabdeckung, die Karte, die Transalbi angibt (nr. 72) reicht nicht aus. 

Was nun?

gruß,
reno


----------



## Deleted3300 (8. Januar 2007)

Was soll ich machen?

Val Mora oder nicht? Passo Umbrail habe ich finden können, weiter kann ich mich leider nicht orientieren.

Was würdet ihr vorschlagen? 

Ich hatte eiegendlich vor die Routen von Carsten als Alternativen einzuplanen. Aber zu Zeit klappt ja gar nichts, bin ziemlich geladen. 

WELCHE KARTE DECKT DENN AUF DER UNVERÄNDERTEN ROUTE DEN BEREICH DIREKT NACH DEM VAL MORA AB?!

Danke euch und gruß,
reno


----------



## dubbel (8. Januar 2007)

in welche richtung denn?

kennst du www.singletrailmap.ch ? 
da gibts ne karte mit livigno und Umgebung (Singletrail Map 26: Münstertal). 


oder http://www.bike-explorer.ch
http://www.bike-explorer.ch/beg/products/be-ue/karte.htm (Unterengadin; d.h. Engiadina Bassa, Val Müstair, Stelvio Nationalpark, Livigno, Nauders und Obervintschgau)


----------



## bikeseppl (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo, wenn du Val Mora fahren willst, die Kompass Karte 96 Bormio-Livigno deckt einen Teil ab.
Passo Umbrail bin ich schon gefahren war sehr gut. Am Passo Umbrail auf den WW 56 zu Bocch. di Forcola (ca. 300 Hm)2768 m teilweise schieben, nach ca. 15 Km auf den WW 10 bei 2000 m rechts Richtung Grasso Solena und Lago Cancano, dann auf Schotter den Serpentinen hinunter nach Bormio.
Wir sind dann weiter bis S. Caterina auf der Straße und haben dort übernachtet, Chalet Bucaneve ÜF 25 Euro (sehr gut) am Ortsende S. Caterina am Fuße des Gavia Passes.
Die Karte 72 deckt fast alles ab, die Karte 96 ist nicht unbedingt nötig findest dich mit der Beschreibung zurecht.

Servus


----------



## Deleted3300 (8. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> in welche richtung denn?
> 
> kennst du www.singletrailmap.ch ?
> da gibts ne karte mit livigno und Umgebung (Singletrail Map 26: Münstertal).
> ...



Val Mora von norden nach süden.

Gleiches auch mit Passo Umbrail.

Was lohnt sich eher?

Der Hintergrund ist folgender:

Ich wollte beides als Alternativrputen planen, kann es aber nicht tuen, weil ich nicht weis wo sich die Routen wieder treffen, bzw. wo sie überhaupt langführen (in Ermangelung an Karten).

Welche dieser ganzen Karten deckt den Bereich sinnvoll ab, ab dem ich dann wieder die Karten von Kompass verwenden kann (habe alle geholt die Albi vorschlägt).

Ich hoffe die Fragestellung ist nun klarer, bin grade krank zu Hause, deswegen ist das alles ein wenig verwirrend (blöde Medikamente machen mich ganz wirr im Kopf).

Herzlichen Dank und gurß,
reno


----------



## Elmar Neßler (8. Januar 2007)

hi,

hol dir doch die 072er von kompass, die deckt mehr ab als die 72er. zusätzlich brauchst du wohl eine karte aus der schweiz, die 96er von kompass kostet leider auch recht viel geld, da kann man auch gleich die gute karte aus der schweiz kaufen.

ansonsten: wenn du DSL hast, habe ich zwei, drei scans von scuol bis zum lago cancano zur hand (jeweils gut 4 MB). schick ne PM, wenn du die haben magst. da müsste alles drauf sein (müsstest du mal nachschauen ...).

ich bin 2000 durchs val d'uina, da hatte ich keine karte von dem kleinen zipfel in der schweiz dabei, das ging auch so. falls du aber val mora machen willst und das auf der kompass-karte nicht mehr drauf ist, ist eine karte oder zumindest ein ausschnitt schon sinnvoll.

elmar


----------



## thory (8. Januar 2007)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Val Mora von norden nach süden.
> 
> Gleiches auch mit Passo Umbrail.
> 
> ...




Hei Reno,

gute Besserung!

Wenn Du den Umbrail -> Stilfserjoch Straße -> bergab Richtung Bormio fährst dann triffst Du auf die Route, die über Dös Rodent -> Val Mora ->Lago Cancano bei ca. 1600m Höhe auf die Stilfserjochstraße und nach Bormio führt. Umbrail und dann Stilfserjochstraße ist natürlich nicht reizvoll - > als was sollte das die Alternative sein? Schlechtwettervariante? Die schon weiter oben empfohlene Varainte vom Umbrail Pass über die  Bocch. di Forcola kann ich Dir bei brauchbarem Wetter nur ans Herz legen, sehr schön:
















Gruss


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2007)

dubbel schrieb:


> in welche richtung denn?
> 
> kennst du www.singletrailmap.ch ?
> da gibts ne karte mit livigno und Umgebung (Singletrail Map 26: Münstertal).
> ...



Die sind echt super, hatte ich hier ja auch schonmal empfohlen. 1000mal besser als die schweizer Karten.


----------



## spectres (8. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Die sind echt super, hatte ich hier ja auch schonmal empfohlen. 1000mal besser als die schweizer Karten.


Welche Schweizer Karten? Wenn Du die von der Landestopo meinst, stimmt die Aussage nicht, ausser Du wertest das Einzeichnen der MTB-Strecken in die Karten der Landestop mit dem Faktor 1000. Bei Kümmerlich+Frei (pardon: Kümmerly+Frey) stimme ich Dir voll zu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2007)

Ich finde die Schweizer Karten von der farblichen Darstellung her einfach schlecht. Man kann bei guter Beleuchtung sicher gut damit planen; aber die Wege sind so dünn eingezeichnet, dass ich sie kaum von den Höhenlinien unterscheiden kann. Wenn ich die singletrail map nicht hätte, wüsste ich nicht, welche Linien Wege sind und welche nicht. Ich stell mir immer vor, ich müsste bei nicht so tollem Wetter die Karte auspacken und auf die Schnelle was nachschauen!
Also wenn die Karten "Oberengadin" und "Unterengadin" jemand haben will, ich mach´ einen guten Preis! Sie sind unbenutzt!


----------



## spectres (8. Januar 2007)

Ich verwende die 1:25'000 (Du sprichst, nehme ich an, von den 1:50'000) Karten. Mit diesen habe ich auch bei miesesten Bedingungen keine Probleme gehabt, die Orientierung schnell zu finden. Wenn ich mir aber eine 1:50'000er anschaue, denke ich, dass es mit der auch gut geht. Müsste ich aber wirklich mal testen. Auf alle Fälle interessant, wie unterschiedlich die Beurteilung ausfallen kann.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (8. Januar 2007)

Vielleicht bist Du noch nicht ganz so "blind" wie ich?   Hab´ eben keine Lust, zum Biken eine Brille mitzuschleppen (ich meine eine, mit der man lesen kann. Meine sind tatsächlich 1:50000.


----------



## Deleted3300 (8. Januar 2007)

thory schrieb:


> Die schon weiter oben empfohlene Varainte vom Umbrail Pass über die  Bocch. di Forcola kann ich Dir bei brauchbarem Wetter nur ans Herz legen, sehr schön:
> 
> Gruss




Hi,

genau das wollte ich eigendlich. Das war als Hauptroute gedacht, Val Mora dann eben als "Notlösung" bei mießem Wetter.

Wann trifft denn die oben genannte Route wieder auf die Haupt-Alrecht-Route?

Danke und grüßle,
reno


----------



## spectres (8. Januar 2007)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Vielleicht bist Du noch nicht ganz so "blind" wie ich?   Hab´ eben keine Lust, zum Biken eine Brille mitzuschleppen (ich meine eine, mit der man lesen kann. Meine sind tatsächlich 1:50000.


Wer weiss? Ich trage Linsen...


----------



## thory (8. Januar 2007)

RenoRulez schrieb:


> Wann trifft denn die oben genannte Route wieder auf die Haupt-Alrecht-Route?



Die Route über Umbrail / Forcola und die über das Val Mora treffen unterhalb des Lago Cancano auf dem Weg nach Bormio wieder aufeinander. Die Albrecht Route kenne ich wiederum nicht, weiß nicht wo die lang geht. Aber Du kannst über beide Varianten zum Lago Concano fahren und von dort entweder nach Bormio oder über Alpisella nach Livigno.

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (8. Januar 2007)

Mein Tipp: Karte 1:200000 z.B. von Dumont (amazon suche nach: generalkarte italien)
Dort erat mal die Route grob einmalen und alle Optionen drum auch. Dann siehst Du zum Planen wie die Stecke läuft...viel übersichtlicher als auf den kleinen Karten


----------



## Deleted3300 (13. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

weile wieder unter den lebendigen... hatte mir erstmal ne Grippe eingefangen und dann eben noch das Noro-Virus ... 

Es geht bei meiner neuen Frage um den Weg von Eita nach Grossio.

Bei Albi wird angegeben erstmal auf Schotter, dann auf einer Straße. 

Nun meine Frage:

Ich sehe rechts auf der Karte die Möglichkeit:

Eita - Baite dei Rossi - Bergamasco - Cigozzo - S.Gaicomo


Was haltet ihr davon? Sind zwar 200hm mehr, aber wenn sich´s lohnt?

Find´s schade die vielen Hm auf Straße und Schotter runterzubügeln...


gruß und danke,
reno


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Februar 2007)

sind damals auch die normale piste erste schottergeholper, dann teer bis grosio.

laut karte sind das insgesamt aber gut 500 hm extra auf dem weg am hang entlang, dauert also mal locker 1 1/4 h mehr als die direkte abfahrt. sind nämlich ein paar gegenanstieg dabei.

obs fahrbar ist, weiss ich nicht, vom gefälle her schauts gut aus und später unterhalb von cigozzo (ab 1654 m) ist der weg ja auch durchgehend rot und nicht mehr gestrichelt.

köntn das ja testen, wenn'S zeitlich und konditionell in die etappe reinpasst.
wir kamen damals zu 19:00 in grosio an, da wäre so eine hangquerung zeitlich nix mehr gewesen.


----------



## thof (14. Februar 2007)

Wir wollten das letztes Jahr auch versuchen, haben aber in Eita den Weg nicht gefunden  
Vielleicht habt ihr ja mehr Glück!


----------



## Deleted3300 (14. Februar 2007)

Mhhh eine Erstbefahrung?

Ich werde es mal probieren - und mich dann melden, wie´s aussieht...

Aber es gibt bestimmt noch weitere Fragen, ich werde mal weiterplanen! 


grüßle und danke,
reno


----------



## Elmar Neßler (14. Februar 2007)

@reno: habt ihr die ganz neue 072er karte von kompass (GPS-kompatibel im neuen design)? ggf. ist da der weg besser zu erkennen, so dass man ihn in natura auch findet. hatten damals in eita nicht gross geschaut, wo noch andere wege lang gingen, sind einfach weiter bergab gefahren.

falls bedarf für den kartenausschnitt ist, sag bescheid. aber ich vermute, ihr habt die karte dann auch schon gekauft? hatte heute früh nur auf einem scan von der alten 072er geschaut, der noch auf meinem memory-stick war ...


----------



## Da_real_biker (15. Februar 2007)

hey jungs,
erst einmal respekt über eure professionelle planung, ich hätte das niemals so ernst genommen, bin ein normaler biker aus dem taunus, der wenig angst und meines erachtens, ganz gute trailerfahrung mitbringt, doch natürlich nicht mit den Strapazirn einen alpencross zu verleichen.
Die Tour ist eigentlich genau das, was ein kumpel und ich vorhaben nachm abi. (also nur zu zweit) 
Genial wäre es nun, wenn auch noch angaben zu Seiten zu GPS da wären, oder gründe darauf zu verzichrtn, denn es kostet ja auch nochmal was, also eine art von endgültiger zusammenfassung.
Viele Grüße Da_real_biker


----------



## Elmar Neßler (16. Februar 2007)

@ Da_real_biker:

das thema wurde vor wenigen tagen bereits länger diskutiert, denke, nach studium des threads weisst du, ob ihr sowas braucht oder nicht.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=261819

aus meiner sicht geht es garantiert auch ohne GPS, und wenn ihr aktuell noch schüler seid ist das budget vermutlich auch nicht soooo riesig, dass sich extra für transalp die anschaffung von GPS lohnt. aber naja, am besten, du machst dir selbst ein bild. ohne einarbeitung ins thema GPS geht halt leider auch nicht viel ...

@ reno: habe nun noch mal auf der neuen kompass 072 geschaut, danach sind's vllt. nur noch 450 hm ... zumindest ist die piste bis baite dei rossi als bikepiste markiert (sollte also auch zu finden sein?!? wobei da vermutlich kein MTB-weg ausgeschildert ist in natura ...). bis bergamasco ist es dann gestrichelt und mit den besagten gegenanstiegen (ggf. also auch mal schieben) und ab bergamasco ist es dann durchgängig rot markiert, sieht also auf der karte nach einem weg aus, der biketauglich ist. da ist die neue karte doch etwas besser als die alte.

naja, überlegts euch, könnt ja vor ort immer noch sehen.

ciao,
elmar


----------



## ]:-> (16. Februar 2007)

Hi,
irgendwie überblicke ich das ganze gerade nicht so, da ich keine Karte da habe, deshalb eine Frage:
Gibt es nun schon eine Alternative zu der Teeranfahrt nach St.Anton (ich kenne die Straße nur aus dem Winter, und da is immer heftig was los...ok sehr viele Skifahrer) eine schönere, ruhigere Anfahrt (zur Einschätzung des Umfangs:Start Landeck - Ende Bodenalpe)?

danke
ciao


----------



## Holiday (23. Februar 2007)

moin !

Darf ich auch mal eine Frage stellen - beabsichtigen im Sommer auch eine Alpenüberquerung zu machen und fragen uns, welche Reifen man am besten auf ziehen soll ? fat albert/albert ??? 2.25 ??? Was könnt ihr empfehlen ???

ciao
holiday


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carsten (23. Februar 2007)

Fat Albert oder Conti Diesel 2,3...beide gutes Preis Leistungs Verhältnis.
Für den Alpencross gilt generell: leiber so dick wie möglich und dafür mit weniger Druck als 2 Gramm gespart


----------



## karstb (23. Februar 2007)

Die Reifenwahl sollte sich nach den Wegen und den Etappenlängen, deinem Gewicht und deinen Vorlieben etc richten.
Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mit einem 900g Reifen einen Alpencross zu machen, aber für andere Leute ist es bestimmt perfekt.


----------



## Holiday (4. März 2007)

karstb schrieb:


> Die Reifenwahl sollte sich nach den Wegen und den Etappenlängen, deinem Gewicht und deinen Vorlieben etc richten.
> Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, mit einem 900g Reifen einen Alpencross zu machen, aber für andere Leute ist es bestimmt perfekt.


sollte schon nicht so viel wiegen ! unsere Alpentour beginnt in der schweiz (ernen/wallis).... schöne touren im gelände - touren sind leider noch nicht ausgearbeitet (hat wer ein Tipp?). Tages-Km, wird so bei 60-80km liegen. sollte ein reifen sein, der sich gut im Gelände macht (wenig Pannen, viel Komfort), wiegen so um die ... I: ca 83kg II: ca. 79Kg + Radl + Gepäck ! Fahren 7 Tage, kein Rennen, sonder wollen die Tage genießen.

welcher ist denn besser....diesel, albert, fat albert oder wie sie alle heißen ????

ciao


----------



## Elmar Neßler (5. März 2007)

zur reifenwahl findest du unzählige threads hier im forum, nutz mal die suchfunktion. ist letztlich immer auch ein bissl vorliebe jedes einzelnen ...

fat albert ist sicher eine option, aber auch ein conti vertical geht, conti explorer fahren auch einige, mythos xc, nobby nic und und und ...

weiss nicht, ob ihr in lübeck grosartig gelände zum testen habt. würde genrell aber eine mehrtagestour zum testen von mensch und material in den alpen empfehlen, da merkst du dann ja, wie die reifen sind.

gibt auch leute, die fahren mit fat albert fast ausschliesslich schotter und teer, und andere fahren mit semislicks noch knifflige trails ...


----------



## Fubbes (5. März 2007)

Ich befürchte, dass der Thread jetzt zum Reifenthread verkommt, aber egal.
Für mich sind Durchschläge das größte Übel in den Alpen, deshalb ist Volumen wichtig, vor allem hinten. Noch ein bisschen Profil dazu und du landest automatisch bei Fat Albert oder Vergleichbaren. Ich finde den in den Bergen genial.

Aber wie Elmar schon sagt: Suchfunktion. Es gab hier schon dutzende Threads zu dem Thema. Ein Wissenschaft würde ich trotzdem nicht daraus machen.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. September 2007)

hey reno alte socke,
bin gerade zurück von meiner zweiten Tour.... bist du jetzt schon gefahren??
War sehr geil.... da waren einige Trails für dich dabei


----------

